

Idea: Digital Will Agency - kev009

So slightly morbid but I suspect HN users would be the type of people that would desire something like this.<p>A lot of us build up significant digital footprints.  Web sites, blogs, source code, artwork, etc.  We might desire some of these resources be transfered to family or published in perpetuity.<p>A prime example I can think of and the spark for my idea is the work of Richard Stevens:  
http://www.kohala.com/.  It would be nice to ensure things like this survive indefinitely.  Perhaps also unreleased works that an author, coder, or artist may wish to pass on unfinished if something bad happens.<p>The technical side would be fairly commonplace.  Basic file hosting like rsync.net but HTTP interface as well.  In your actual will you could have instructions to find a private key that "activates" the service, whatever that entails.  Perhaps the company has agents that carry out some sort of actions too like shut down accounts, provide notice to user groups, or whatever.<p>Legal regulations might be hairy and of course some assurance that the company itself isn't ephemeral, perhaps by affiliation to some long standing institution.<p>Just a passing thought.  Plausible or craziness?
======
dgunn
We've considered expanding into this realm in the future. We will probably
launch next weekend. Senotable.com.

